# Viet Nam Green Beret found at site of special Mission



## Manolito (Apr 29, 2011)

http://www.foxnews.com/us/2011/04/29/vietnam-era-green-beret-finally-returns-home/?test=latestnews

I found this on another Site
Welcome Home
Respectfully,
Bill


----------



## ÉIREGOBRÁCH1922 (Apr 29, 2011)

He can now finally Rest In Peace at home!


----------



## CDG (Apr 29, 2011)

R.I.P. SFC  Shue.  You're home now....


----------



## Viper1 (Apr 29, 2011)

Rest in peace SFC Shue.   Welcome home.


----------



## Purple (Apr 29, 2011)

The cost of getting lax and eating in your RON - a tough lesson to learn.

RIP, RT Maryland - "..._you good guys you_..."

Purple


----------



## Cochise (Apr 29, 2011)

RIP, brother.  Welcome home.


----------



## Muppet (Apr 30, 2011)

Rest in peace...

F.M.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome Home Warrior. May you Rest In God's Peace.


----------



## Mac_NZ (Apr 30, 2011)

Better late than never, at least now he can rest in peace where his family will be able to visit him.


----------



## HOLLiS (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome Home,  Rest In Peace.


----------



## pardus (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome Home SFC Shue.

RIP.


----------



## racing_kitty (Apr 30, 2011)

Welcome home, SFC Shue.


----------



## mike_cos (May 1, 2011)

RIP
Respect


----------



## Gypsy (May 1, 2011)

Welcome home SFC Shue.  May you finally rest in peace and may your family find comfort in your return.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (May 1, 2011)

Welcome home SFC Shue.


----------



## scrapdog (May 10, 2011)

RIP


----------



## Brooklynben (May 12, 2011)

Thank you SFC Shue and welcome home.


----------



## sfmike (May 12, 2011)

Thank you, SFC Shue.   RIP Brother!


----------

